# Struggling to sex pinkies



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I've only had 1 litter - does it get easier the more you see???

I honestly can NOT sex babies, my litter are now just over 4 weeks old and I can see the difference between the boys and the girls but I would (ideally) like to know when they're born - any pointers??


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

If you read this http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=6

It will give you pointers on how to sex from 4 days old


----------

